# Ben Pearson 54" JET bow, model No. 333



## tok shooter

I just saw this on ebay and was wonderingwhat yall thought about it I am just starting again after a REAL long time  Ben Pearson 54" JET bow, model No. 333 it does end in a cple hrs 


anyway thanks


----------



## GaDeerSlayer

Entry level solid fiberglass bow. Condition unknown, draw weight unknown, would need new string at a minimum. You are looking at $33.00 shipped plus $10.00 for a string. Even with a few salvageable arrows and the quiver, I think I would stay away from that bow. Don't get me wrong, the 333 was a good entry level bow, usually found in lower weights around 20-25 lbs., but without a very good description and good pictures, I would be afraid to take a chance. JMHO.


----------



## tok shooter

I was thinking it was kinda light  ty for the answer though I do appreciate .


----------



## ccbunn

Above post was actually by me. I didn't realize that my son had hijacked my puter last night and signed in under his screenname. I hate when that happens because he gets credit fir my intelligent posts. LOL


----------



## ccbunn

Dang it TOK Shooter, you posted too quick. This is gettin' conflusing. Not claiming you as my son yet. GaDeerSlayer is the culprit. Have fun figuring this one out folks!!


----------



## tok shooter

ok im confused now?


----------



## PAPALAPIN

A ben Pearson Jet is worth about $15.00.  It was my first bow back in 1961.  Still got it.  

Not a great bow for a beginner by any standards.  Good cheap bow fishing bow, maybe, but not as a shooter to learn on.

I am glad to see that I have tought Chuck something that he retained.

Tought the boy all I know and he still don't know nuttin'


----------



## tok shooter

ok I just saw a browning on there "ebay" along with 2 others going price is  69 bucks . I just want to get something decent to get back into it without spending an arm and a leg and who knows how many other parts the wife would take off when she see,s Im getting into something else ,, hahaha


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Browning is good

Best bet for a beginner is any laminated Ben Pearson.  (not solid glass).

Some can be had for less than $50.00,  Good solid shooters.  Great to learn with.  Start with low poundage and work your way p.


----------



## tok shooter

Great thanks will keep looking


----------



## BkBigkid

I have been watching ebay for several weeks and it seems the going thing on there high Bidding in the Last minutes of the auctions of the Trad Bows. 

You will see them start Low and stay that way up untill the last 24 hours then the price steadily climbs, and A 25-70 $ bow will hit the 150 range in the last 10 minutes of an auction. 

Look here and look at Trad Gang and other archery sites. for a Good used started Bow. I would suggest somewhere in the Ball park of 40#  for a General good started bow.  I was fortunate and picked up several Years and Years ago at Garage sales for $10, Still have 2 of the three I picked up plus a few others I have gotten off of here. 

Patience is Key to finding a good deal. Check out a Local Trad shop if you got to have it now. they are out there Just have to find them. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------

